# SSBBW Pear pics on Ebay...stolen?



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 13, 2009)

Found this page.

Cd of SSBBW Pears

I'm just wondering how many stolen pics are on this CD he is selling. I watched the Youtube link he offers and the last pic is watermarked Bountiful Productions. 

I think someone is being quite naughty!!!


----------



## Risible (Jun 13, 2009)

Donni, one of the women is Brie Brown. I'm gonna PM her, and Fuschia, to give them a head's up.


----------



## FEast (Jun 13, 2009)

Risible said:


> Donni, one of the women is Brie Brown. I'm gonna PM her, and Fuschia, to give them a head's up.


Thank you so much, Risible, for the heads up. It's much appreciated. :bow:

Two of our images are included on YouTube, so who knows how many others are included on the CD. This person has no right to even post our images, let alone sell them, without our written approval. 

We have contacted him/her and given him/her a courtesy warning. If the images aren't removed, we will pursue their removal through the appropriate authorities. I hope I won't have to take time out of my already overburdened schedule to do this. There is no question that this is theft, regardless of the so-called intention, and we cannot allow it to continue.

You and BigBellySSBBW deserve a gold star!~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jun 13, 2009)

wow. It still amazes how scummy people can be.


----------



## Brie Brown (Jun 13, 2009)

Risible said:


> Donni, one of the women is Brie Brown. I'm gonna PM her, and Fuschia, to give them a head's up.



Thanks for the heads up. Normally I don't mind people using my images but only if they ask first and not for commercial ventures.
Unless of course they want to give me a little slice of the pie LOL


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Jun 13, 2009)

Brie Brown said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Normally I don't mind people using my images but only if they ask first and not for commercial ventures.
> Unless of course they want to give me a little slice of the pie LOL



and that daftwit left his cell phone number on the youtube link in the description, too lol


----------



## Risible (Jun 13, 2009)

FEast said:


> Thank you so much, Risible, for the heads up. It's much appreciated. :bow:
> 
> Two of our images are included on YouTube, so who knows how many others are included on the CD. This person has no right to even post our images, let alone sell them, without our written approval.
> 
> ...





Brie Brown said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Normally I don't mind people using my images but only if they ask first and not for commercial ventures.
> Unless of course they want to give me a little slice of the pie LOL



You're both welcome.  Of course, Donni posted this, so I'm passing the thanks along to her. Thanks, Donni!

Ebay has been helpful to me in the past when I've had problems; you may want to contact them if you haven't done so already.

The seller seems interested in SA; his (I'm assuming it's a "he") activism and good intentions are completely offset by his theft of these images, though. In the end, it seems he's just another person taking advantage.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 13, 2009)

Any help I can give to my fellow bbws I would do without any thanks, but you all are very welcome.

I didn't know where to post this or whom to contact so thanks Ris for sorting out that bit of it

Before I made this thread I actually messaged the guy on ebay asking if he owned the copyright to the images. That was about 8 hours ago and I have yet to get a response. I'm all for selling pics of bbws on ebay, but for heavens sake, take the bloody pics yourself!!!!

ETA....his answer to my question of if he had the copyright to the images:

No they are from yahoogroups
I wrote the ad to see
if anyone was interested


----------



## mossystate (Jun 13, 2009)

I, too, sent the boy a note. I don't think he has any real ' activism ' in mind...not when he obsesses about a particular body type. Oh, and I LOVE the bulllllllshit about art. *L* He is trying way too hard to justify the activism...in his pants.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 13, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I, too, sent the boy a note. I don't think he has any real ' activism ' in mind...not when he obsesses about a particular body type. Oh, and I LOVE the bulllllllshit about art. *L* He is trying way too hard to justify the activism...in his pants.




lol. Well to be honest it is activism in my pants that makes me type ssbbw into the search engine of ebay, lol.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 13, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> lol. Well to be honest it is activism in my pants that makes me type ssbbw into the search engine of ebay, lol.



Hmmmmmmm...and you DO live in the UK!!!!!!


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 13, 2009)

I wrote a letter to ebay UK and reported it, some of the images are of a friend of mine who died, and that is just disrespectful at best.


----------



## Brie Brown (Jun 14, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Any help I can give to my fellow bbws I would do without any thanks, but you all are very welcome.
> 
> I didn't know where to post this or whom to contact so thanks Ris for sorting out that bit of it
> 
> ...



He should still know that the pics are just not up for grabs ... He used pics with my web site URL on them:doh:


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 14, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Found this page.
> 
> Cd of SSBBW Pears
> 
> ...



*
Great work Donni - it's a shame that we have folks that do this-but, they need to be flushed out.
*



Risible said:


> Donni, one of the women is Brie Brown. I'm gonna PM her, and Fuschia, to give them a head's up.



*
Great work Risible - it's times like this that it's important to look out after those in the Dims family. 
*




SocialbFly said:


> I wrote a letter to ebay UK and reported it, some of the images are of a friend of mine who died, and that is just disrespectful at best.



*
Diana:
I agree I was pissed when I saw Deb's picture posted on that CD. I also had done something about this unauthorized use of her image. 

I just sent a report to EBAY below is a copy of the email
----------------------------------------------
Forwarded Message: 
Subj: Thank You for Your Report (Community Watch) (KMM323473493V18333L0KM) 
Date: 6/14/2009 6:26:33 P.M. Eastern Daylight Time 
From: [email protected] 
To: [email protected] 
Sent from the Internet (Details) 


We will review the listing(s) you have reported for violations of our 
Replica and Counterfeit Items Policy. We often rely on members like you 
to bring such violations to our attention. 

In light of eBay's privacy policy, we cannot share with you any action 
taken by eBay with respect to this listing. If we determine that the 
listing violates this policy, we will remove the listing or suspend the 
seller. Account suspensions are usually reserved for those sellers that 
repeatedly disregard policy.

If the item you reported does not appear on its face to violate this 
policy, we may refer it to the intellectual property rights owner for 
review. If the rights owner has a good faith belief that the item is 
infringing, they may choose to send eBay a formal request to remove the 
listing. For more information on eBay's cooperation with rights owners, 
please visit: 

http://pages.ebay.com/help/confidence/programs-vero-ov.html

For more information on eBay's Replica and Counterfeit Items Policy, 
please visit:

http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/replica-counterfeit.html

Thank you for your report. 

Regards,

The eBay Community Watch Team
*


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 14, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *
> Great work Donni - it's a shame that we have folks that do this-but, they need to be flushed out.
> *
> 
> ...



Good for you, i wasnt as professional as you were, as it makes me so angry when i see my friends pics like that..grrrr...but it at least made me smile, i remember meeting her at that very philly bash, in fact you too...it made me miss her so much...

Hugs Tony...


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 15, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> Good for you, i wasnt as professional as you were, as it makes me so angry when i see my friends pics like that..grrrr...but it at least made me smile, i remember meeting her at that very philly bash, in fact you too...it made me miss her so much...
> 
> Hugs Tony...



*
Thanks (((( Diana)))):

Your response professional as well. At this point- we can only do what we can.

It's a shame that this happens - I felt as if I was hit by a "bulldozer" when I saw the EBAY site. I was angry; It really took me a day to reflect and then decide what would be the response that I would send to EBAY. 

I guess what happens next is up to EBAY.... 

The fun and good times at that Philly Bash ...It seems like only yesterday
*


----------



## HereticFA (Jun 15, 2009)

The CD is also advertised on the US side of eBay as of 1AM on 6/15/09. 

Brie may have to contact eBay with a DMCA takedown request since she is the only one in the ad able to complain with a degree of legal authority. (Oops-correction. The link shows one Bountiful Production model in the Youtube promo, Cheesecake. Get 'em Liz) It would take Deb's Executor/Executrix/Administrator to do likewise for her images (or her SO, assuming he took the pics). 

Somehow running afoul of the DMCA just doesn't seem very 'genius' to me. 

He even has copies of Photoshop LE loaded on USB drives he's selling in his other auctions. Dumb and dumber.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 15, 2009)

HereticFA said:


> The CD is also advertised on the US side of eBay as of 1AM on 6/15/09.
> 
> Brie may have to contact eBay with a DMCA takedown request since she is the only one in the ad able to complain with a degree of legal authority. (Oops-correction. The link shows one Bountiful Production model in the Youtube promo, Cheesecake. Get 'em Liz) It would take Deb's Executor/Executrix/Administrator to do likewise for her images (or her SO, assuming he took the pics).
> 
> ...



As far as I know it is only listed on US ebay. I have a UK ebay account but you can link to the US site. And since the UK doesn't have any SSBBWs so to speak of, I went to the US site and that is what I found. It would piss me off to no end if someone did that to my pics.


----------



## FEast (Jun 15, 2009)

I noticed that this person's e-mail addy was listed on YouTube. Since he hadn't replied to the courtesy e-mail I sent him through eBay, and in an effort to hopefully save myself some time and trouble, I wrote him directly. He replied as follows:

"You can have all the people you are upset to e mail me directly

I have not sold anything
not one
this is an experiment to see how many hits I can get
it is odd that when I e mail people they just ignore me
you can tell ebay and you tube 
what would you be saying if I said these women are obese and gross
which is how people see them
men want to have sex with them and not be seen in public with them
and they are upset with me
you should tell them this
I am a genius andI am trying to help
this is an experiment
women are upset
and men are not buying
do what you want
[email protected]
Andrew"

Since he obviously hasn't got a clue about copyright infringement and doesn't care to learn, I've reported him to eBay. I also plan to report him to YouTube and PayPal. If he's not trying to line his pockets, but instead truly does have a more altruistic reason for making people aware of the beauty of pearshaped women, there are far better ways of doing that than selling other people's intellectual property. 

His attitude really stinks, and I think this self-proclaimed "genius" skipped a few lessons in etiquette, law, and spelling in his rush to (don't)-know-it-all status. He has yet to learn that no one can know everything about everything, and is a legend in _his_ mind only.

Not to mention that it _really_ ticks me off that I have to spend time on this, when it's _so_ unnecessary!

As for his claim that he got them from Yahoo groups, in the Bountiful Cafe we make it very clear that our images are copyrighted and may not be used without our written permission. This reminds me all too well of the guy in Germany who's got many copyrighted photos, including ours, on two websites, claiming that he's not doing any harm, and it's a personal research project. It's people like them that forced copyright owners to watermark everything, which is sad, because it detracts from the beauty of these images, which cannot be fully enjoyed by law-abiding admirers. The only plus side is that, with the watermarking, potential customers are led to our websites. In essence, therefore, they're providing us with free publicity at their time and expense.

I, too, was shocked to see the use of Deb's photos, and am saddened that some of her loved ones saw them used in this manner. Unless the photographer granted her the copyright to them, the fotog automatically owns the rights to them. If that person sees this thread, I hope s/he will puruse this matter, too, as this guy needs to be taught a lesson.

I see that at least one of T'Rina's and Femsha's photos are included, so I'll alert them. Anyone know how to get in touch with Jeri Carmichael these days?

Again, thank you for bringing this to our attention. I'll let you know what happens.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## Frankhw (Jun 15, 2009)

While looking over this guy's add I got the impression that he was another one of those people that consider themselves a genius for finding a way to exercise "_his/her_rights while at the same time violating the rights of others. 

There are several references to how his "art" proccess changes the face or clothes of the subject.

So the question is. does the cd contain the original pics (illegal) or juat his finished psuedo oil paintings (legal in his mind). Still wrong but you probably have to spend money in court to prove it.


----------



## HereticFA (Jun 15, 2009)

FEast said:


> I noticed that this person's e-mail addy was listed on YouTube. Since he hadn't replied to the courtesy e-mail I sent him through eBay, and in an effort to hopefully save myself some time and trouble, I wrote him directly. He replied as follows:
> 
> "You can have all the people you are upset to e mail me directly
> 
> ...


I came really close to correcting that for him this morning by buying a copy. I just couldn't get past the 'receiving stolen property' issue. Maybe some of you copyright holders might think of something to help "set the hook" in this catfish.

I did come up with something else for Andrew. I hope his life has been boring. Very, very boring. He's about to meet several new people who are undoubtedly his mental peers. They will be able to occupy his mind in areas he's obviously never fully explored.


----------



## Risible (Jun 15, 2009)

FEast said:


> ... Anyone know how to get in touch with Jeri Carmichael these days?...



I PMed her.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 15, 2009)

Now, i was wondering how copywrite would work IF the person had actually paid for the Images. I know if you buy music you can sell it on second hand because you have paid for the mechanical rights to own the CD. I know in THIS instance the guy was legally in the wrong but what if someone joined a site, downloaded pics and then sold them? Just wondering.. i have no plans to get into the second hand porn buisness!! haha


----------



## rainyday (Jun 15, 2009)

Looks like the CD is also being advertised here. Bottom of the page. The link given there takes you to the ebay listing.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 15, 2009)

and what does he mean.."To become oil paintings"??


----------



## Tina (Jun 15, 2009)

Mer, even if he paid for them, he has only paid for the right to view them; he does not own the copyright to them, and is therefore violating copyright laws by selling them.

Most idiotic "genius" I've seen yet.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 15, 2009)

Tina said:


> Mer, even if he paid for them, he has only paid for the right to view them; he does not own the copyright to them, and is therefore violating copyright laws by selling them.
> 
> Most idiotic "genius" I've seen yet.


Ahh...ok..i wondered how it worked. Its a bit different for the mechanical copyright on Cd's and stuff then. Though, if these images were packaged as a dvd then he would be able to sell them second hand. Yeah..he doesn't seem too bright..and his pretend moralist/scientific view of why he is selling them stinks of shit! :doh:


----------



## Frankhw (Jun 15, 2009)

mergirl said:


> and what does he mean.."To become oil paintings"??



You can play with the pixilation in programs like photoshop or even a walmart photo center and the picture ends up looking like an oil painting.

BBW Betty and I found this out with a photo taken by an old 1.3mgp camera. We went to the photocenter, enlarged it to a 8x10 and* suprise* ended up with an "oil painting". Considering how simple it was I wonder how much(if anything) the "genius" paid for his software.

Below is a rough example. 

View attachment before oil.jpg


View attachment oil test.jpg


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 15, 2009)

Exactly what Tina said, because my dentist told me once that he could not play CD's in his office because it was a business and therefore it would be copyright infringement. That is why he had to play the radio. Also why there is radio music on hold buttons most times, unless the business purchases the use of whatever they play on hold.

Music and photos are similar when it comes to copyrighting. The radio station pays for use of the music. This guy has not paid for use of the photos.

And FWIW, his writing skills are severely lacking.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 15, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Exactly what Tina said, because my dentist told me once that he could not play CD's in his office because it was a business and therefore it would be copyright infringement. That is why he had to play the radio. Also why there is radio music on hold buttons most times, unless the business purchases the use of whatever they play on hold.
> 
> Music and photos are similar when it comes to copyrighting. The radio station pays for use of the music. This guy has not paid for use of the photos.
> 
> And FWIW, his writing skills are severely lacking.


Yes ..yes.. I am a member of the p.r.s and i get a % share of the money that people have to pay to play CD's in their shop (though not as much as say elton john! lol). This is a good thing of course. The thing i was wondering was..ok.. If someone does a cover version of your song, they have to pay you for doing so, you get paid all the lyric/music royalties but the band that covers it, if they add their own spin get some money too. This is why i am wondering about the 'oil painting bit'. Could you, in theory photoshop over the image of an origional photo and then be able to pass it off as your own... cause i think this might be what the guy is 'saying' he is doing..
Quick..call the fat mafia!!


----------



## fffff (Jun 15, 2009)

> Could you, in theory photoshop over the image of an origional photo and then be able to pass it off as your own... cause i think this might be what the guy is 'saying' he is doing..



No. 
No. 
Also No. 

All this guy seems to be doing is running a screen from some bootleg version of ms paint over a picture. That's copyright infringement.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 15, 2009)

fffff said:


> No.
> No.
> Also No.
> 
> All this guy seems to be doing is running a screen from some bootleg version of ms paint over a picture. That's copyright infringement.


Not always if its 'art'. There have been art exhibits where the artist has painted over a famous piece with their own work. I think the copyright becomes more lax when it comes to 'art' ..if it is in the public interest to share it. Its more complicated than 'i think its wrong so it must be'.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 15, 2009)

Me taking a work of art and photoshopping it to make it even more so -rolleyes:)​
It doesn't matter in this case Mer. Yes, he can photoshop an image and call it his own art, interpretation or whatever were it art for art's sake. He is doing this for profit. As such he still has to pay and/or have the written consent for use of the original even if he does not display it. The ONLY argument he may have in his favor is if he took the pictures from a public domain. I don't know what the rules are for Yahoo! Groups which I believe he or someone said he obtained the pictures and can't speak on that. Someone should investigate that end of it as well if this is the case. 

Paysite models are protected. I know my Adipositivity shots are protected. But to the best of my knowledge every cleavage, panty, nekkid or whatever shots I and my fellow dimmers (male and female) post in these threads are not. There is a presumption (however true/false it may be) that the members here enjoy them for what they are, and would not so betray the trust inherit with our doing so. Only the Dim higher-ups can say exactly what the rights are for sure. I post knowing there's a chance a sleazoid/troll/"guest" or malicious member can steal pictures from any given thread and do exactly what this person is doing and if I find out about it, there probably isn't a damn thing I could do.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 15, 2009)

Ahhh..ok.. just covering all bases. Nice art btw!!


----------



## FEast (Jun 16, 2009)

Frankhw said:


> While looking over this guy's add I got the impression that he was another one of those people that consider themselves a genius for finding a way to exercise "_his/her_rights while at the same time violating the rights of others.
> 
> There are several references to how his "art" proccess changes the face or clothes of the subject.
> 
> So the question is. does the cd contain the original pics (illegal) or juat his finished psuedo oil paintings (legal in his mind). Still wrong but you probably have to spend money in court to prove it.


As far as I can tell, these are copies of the original photos, not something he's drawn from them. I'm not sure that even the latter would be legal, since he'd have to get permission from the copyright owner of the pix to sell that artwork, it seems to me.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jun 16, 2009)

HereticFA said:


> I came really close to correcting that for him this morning by buying a copy. I just couldn't get past the 'receiving stolen property' issue. Maybe some of you copyright holders might think of something to help "set the hook" in this catfish.


I believe that's already being handled, and will let you know if it comes to pass. As of this moment, none have sold yet.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jun 16, 2009)

Risible said:


> I PMed her.


Thank you again, Risible. Since I rarely use PM, it didn't occur to me.  I e-mailed her, and it'll be nice getting caught up, as we go way back.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jun 16, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Now, i was wondering how copywrite would work IF the person had actually paid for the Images. I know if you buy music you can sell it on second hand because you have paid for the mechanical rights to own the CD. I know in THIS instance the guy was legally in the wrong but what if someone joined a site, downloaded pics and then sold them? Just wondering.. i have no plans to get into the second hand porn buisness!! haha


If there was a CD with those images that he bought, the only thing it'd be legal for him to sell is the one he bought, just like someone sells used (or even new) goods at a yard sale. 

This guy says in his listing that he's got 1,000 of them to sell  , so even if such a CD had been originally sold legally, he'd have no right to dupe and sell them to make a profit off of somebody else's hard work. 

Ditto for downloading pix off the Internet. If you join a paysite, you're entitled to download any and all photos, but only for your personal use. You're not even allowed to share them, as that would be duping them, and that's basically stealing from the copyright owner. If someone wants to see those photos, the need to join the paysite.

All photos are automatically copyrighted by the photographer, who's the only one with the authority to give/sell those rights. We pay our photographers, and have a contract with them that states the rights to the photos are exclusively ours, and they no longer have control over them.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jun 16, 2009)

rainyday said:


> Looks like the CD is also being advertised here. Bottom of the page. The link given there takes you to the ebay listing.


Interesting. Looks like that site either lifts auctions off of eBay to make its site fuller, or eBay pays them a fee to advertise them. Thanks, Rainy!~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## mergirl (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah, it was the 'one' he bought i was wondering about. Though obviously, in this case the guy is a chancer!


----------



## FEast (Jun 16, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> I post knowing there's a chance a sleazoid/troll/"guest" or malicious member can steal pictures from any given thread and do exactly what this person is doing and if I find out about it, there probably isn't a damn thing I could do.


Actually, Angel, there are several things you can do about it because, once again, duping/sharing/selling any pix without permission is theft from the copyright owner. 

The easiest fixes involve the cooperation of others, and "others" are not always willing to cooperate. The final thing is a court battle, but these guys know that the little guy usually can't afford this or don't want the hassle. Hey, few of us have the income of celebrities, but every now and then, the little guy gets mad enough, and shocks the pants off copyright thieves. Their day will come eventually; it always does.~Bountifully, Fuchsia

P.S. to those following this thread: Sorry for all the posts. I know there's a way to answer multiple posts in one post, but I haven't figured that out yet.

Also, I've discovered eBay makes it harder to go after these thieves than I originally thought, so bear with me. I fully intend to get this guy's auction removed, but it's going to take some time. Fortunately, it's a Buy It Now, so it originally had 30 days to run, and the OP reported it to us pretty quickly, which gives me enough time to fight it and show him he can't get away with this.


----------



## HereticFA (Jun 16, 2009)

FEast said:


> Also, I've discovered eBay makes it harder to go after these thieves than I originally thought, so bear with me. I fully intend to get this guy's auction removed, but it's going to take some time. Fortunately, it's a Buy It Now, so it originally had 30 days to run, and the OP reported it to us pretty quickly, which gives me enough time to fight it and show him he can't get away with this.


Consider a similar case: EBay not liable for auction of pirated movie

Do not skip any steps with eBay or this turkey will continue to sell pirated stuff there.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 17, 2009)

Well....he's sold one. Only 999 left.


----------

